# Want to remove an interior wall... is it structural?



## appyleopard (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a two-story colonial home.  I want to remove an interior wall on the first floor under the master bedroom that separates my family room and living room.  It runs perpendicular to the roof trusses running from an exterior wall spanning 11' to the wall under the staircase, but parallel to the floor joists above.  I spoke to a structural engineer who said if it runs perpendicular to the roof trusses it is usually structural, but others say if it is parallel to the floor joists it isn't.  

If I presume it is load bearing, what is the proper method to brace during removal and what depth of beam and side supports should I put in?  2-2x4's for the beam?  do I need 2 2x4's at both ends or just on one side since the other is an exterior wall?

Thanks so much.  Want to make sure we do this right.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 24, 2009)

When the trusses run perpendicular to the wall has little to do with the scenario. The floor joists above are what matters more. Sitting here at my computer nobody can give you a good answer. When you have a design you want to look at the best thing is to hire an engineer. This can be a diy project, but understanding what you are dealing with is the first step.
You could have a bearing point which is not being accounted for, only someone there looking at it will have the correct answer. An engineer will usually cost less than $400 to give you answers and the correct solutions to take to the lumberyard. From there it is DIY.
Good luck.


----------

